# Couldn't Deduct ARDA Fee When Trying to Pay Online



## somerville (Dec 21, 2016)

I went online to DRI's payment system to pay my Beach Quarters maintenance fees today.  I tried changing the amount due to delete the so called ARDA-ROC "Voluntary" Contribution.  The system would not let me change the amount due.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?

FYI, I do not believe that ARDA-ROC truly represents timeshare owners.  It has been my observation that their lobbying activity is supportive of timeshare owners only when the timeshare owners interests are aligned with those of developers.


----------



## RLS50 (Dec 21, 2016)

My MF for a 2BR at Oceanaire shows up as $1047.01.  Included in that fee is $7 ARDA fee.  I paid $1040.01 and called DRI to remove the $7 fee.  They told me it would take up to 21 days for the request to get processed.

In contrast Marriott lists the ARDA fee as a separate line item in their online system, showing it clearly as optional, and it is not confusing like it is with DRI's online billing.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 21, 2016)

somerville said:


> I went online to DRI's payment system to pay my Beach Quarters maintenance fees today.  I tried changing the amount due to delete the so called ARDA-ROC "Voluntary" Contribution.  The system would not let me change the amount due.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> FYI, I do not believe that ARDA-ROC truly represents timeshare owners.  It has been my observation that their lobbying activity is supportive of timeshare owners only when the timeshare owners interests are aligned with those of developers.



I finally called and was told I had to call in to have the $7 returned. So I just made the payment, less $7, while I was on the phone asking the question.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 21, 2016)

I paid online and paid $7 less than what was due. It took about 2 days for the balance due to go from $7 to $0, and I didn't contact anyone to fix it.


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> <snip> In contrast Marriott lists the ARDA fee as a separate line item in their online system, showing it clearly as optional...<snip>



...just as it *should* be on any and every maintenance fees bill, whether it's a "chain" or independent timeshare.

It's just plain wrong to in _*any*_ way make it difficult to "opt out" of making this completely voluntary (and in my opinion, useless and gratuitous) "contribution".
Yes, it's short money, but it's the principle involved. Voluntary *means* optional.


----------



## somerville (Dec 21, 2016)

artringwald said:


> I paid online and paid $7 less than what was due. It took about 2 days for the balance due to go from $7 to $0, and I didn't contact anyone to fix it.


I tried paying $7 less online, but the system would not let me change the amount being paid.


----------



## somerville (Dec 21, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I finally called and was told I had to call in to have the $7 returned. So I just made the payment, less $7, while I was on the phone asking the question.


I called in my payment, less the $7 fee.  After I got the payment confirmation e-mail, I replied back that they needed to adjust my balance to remove the "voluntary" contribution.  I checked back this afternoon, and my account now shows a credit for the $7.00.  However, they have not yet posted my telephone payment of the remaining amount to my account.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

funny how the voluntary contribution is charged by default aye?


I brought this issue up in a meeting once at an ARDA conference in relation to why ARDA couldnt spend a few cents of that (then $5) yearly contribution to send out a proactive warning to owners against upfront fee resale scammers.

however as with most questions to arda on this subject, since they still have many upfront fee resale companies as members...it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 21, 2016)

I own at Mystic Dunes, but never converted to Diamond points or anything. I had no trouble reducing the amount I paid online at DiamondResorts.com earlier this month. I do find the constant hefty increases since Diamond took over more than annoying, but since I have a 3-br lockoff week 52, I keep holding onto it for family trips. Not sure how many more increases I can stand, though.

Sheila


----------



## post-it (Dec 24, 2016)

I called DRI right after I paid my MF online, spoke to financial services rep and she took it off right away.


----------



## WBP (Dec 24, 2016)

somerville said:


> I went online to DRI's payment system to pay my Beach Quarters maintenance fees today.  I tried changing the amount due to delete the so called ARDA-ROC "Voluntary" Contribution.  The system would not let me change the amount due.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> FYI, I do not believe that ARDA-ROC truly represents timeshare owners.  It has been my observation that their lobbying activity is supportive of timeshare owners only when the timeshare owners interests are aligned with those of developers.



MIND BOGGLING that Developers like Diamond "invite" their customers to support the American Resort Development Association, an organization whose primary mission is to support timeshare developers/development. 

What's that saying, "if it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck, it must be a duck"?

Here's a list of ARDA's leadership:

http://www.arda.org/who-we-are/whoweare/boardofdirectors/overview.aspx

ARDA's Past Chairman, Franz Hanning, presided over Wyndham Vacation Ownership during this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/b...stle-blowers-20-million-vindication.html?_r=0

And another ARDA Board Member, Robert J. Webb of the law firm, Baker and Hosteller, LLP, is allegedly actively engaged in representing Diamond Resorts International. Mr. Webb and Diamond's relationship come up here:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/Diamond-Resorts-Lawsuit/Diamond Resort Complaint I.pdf

What's that saying, something about the fox minding the chicken coop?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2016)

I would have no problem with the ARDA-ROC, IF I could somehow be a member of it and it was controlled by people completely apart from the ARDA. While ROC stands for Resort Owners Coalition, they don't always support everything that is in the best interests of owners.


----------



## WBP (Dec 25, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I would have no problem with the ARDA-ROC, IF I could somehow be a member of it and it was controlled by people completely apart from the ARDA. While ROC stands for Resort Owners Coalition, they don't always support everything that is in the best interests of owners.



The ARDA-ROC as a subsidiary of ARDA sounds akin to me, of the CEO of Weight Watchers reporting to the Board of Directors of McDonalds.

I agree with you if the ARDA-ROC were completely clean of ARDA and ARDA's Board of Directors, I'd think about it, but they aren't, and it would appear that several members of ARDA's Board of Directors have direct tentacles to the timeshare industry's most suspect players and consumer practices.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2016)

ive still yet to see an example where arda/arda-roc has championed a cause that pitted owners against developers.


----------



## fnewman (Jan 1, 2017)

I always just pay the bills short by $7.00 (usually online) and never had a problem.  They know why and eventually make the adjustment.


----------

